# Eddie Jordan - lose him please BBC



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Is it just me or do you find the F1 coveraged spoiled by Eddie Jordan and his anal ramblings, today he could not string a sentence together on the interviews before the race and came across as a total tosser. He rarely makes sense and on the one occasion he was not there they had mike gasgoine and he was much much better.
Please BBC sack Jordan! and give us a break. 
Jordan your a wank*r p*ss off back to oblivion :evil:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, thought you were talking about Peter Andre


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

lol me too


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Me too.

She is one horrible cow who thinks of no one but herself and how much money she can make for showing of her plastic body.
Maybe Junior would have been born ok if she had stayed off the booze and party lifestyle but no , as long as Katie Jordan Katie who gives a shit Price(cos thats what its all about what Price can i get)is in the news and treating other as shit then thats all that matters.

As for the Irish Jordan(Eddie)then yes get rid of him . :roll:


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

Harveys condition had nothing to do with her being a wanker while pregnant, suits her though, the bastard uses the child to get her boat race into the magazines. How many times does my wife bring a womans mag home with that fucker on the cover "My hard life as a parent with Harvey" then read two lines about the child and the rest her spouting about a new perfume or another tit job. I fucking hate the whore. Sooner she fucks off from the public eye the better.

And Eddie can fuck right off with her.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Hehehe. She is a good business woman though.

So that false, plastic titty, liposuctioned emaciated body look isnt attractive to men then??


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> So that false, plastic titty, liposuctioned emaciated body look isnt attractive to men then??


not this one, bring on the domestos for those who are :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Me too!

I find everything about her a complete turn-off... :twisted: 
her blown up, haggard, skinny body...her big foul mouthed gob...
her lopsided whining prune face...her obnoxious attitude...etc, etc.

Keep away from her Peter. You can do better. 
You may seem thick but at least your heart's in the right place.
John.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

skiwhiz said:


> Is it just me or do you find the F1 coveraged spoiled by Eddie Jordan and his anal ramblings, today he could not string a sentence together on the interviews before the race and came across as a total tosser. He rarely makes sense and on the one occasion he was not there they had mike gasgoine and he was much much better.
> Please BBC sack Jordan! and give us a break.
> Jordan your a wank*r p*ss off back to oblivion :evil:


I agree. He really annoys me too!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Tim G said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me or do you find the F1 coveraged spoiled by Eddie Jordan and his anal ramblings, today he could not string a sentence together on the interviews before the race and came across as a total tosser. He rarely makes sense and on the one occasion he was not there they had mike gasgoine and he was much much better.
> ...


Me too! and by the look on coulthards face on the TV he feels the same


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

jonah said:


> Me too! and by the look on coulthards face on the TV he feels the same


Yeah, the fact that Coulthard is clearly thinking shut up Eddie is just comical :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Saw him at the GP after party, was superb and didn't hold back on his opinoin of BRDC and FOM


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

and what makes it worse is he is being paid by us and I bet his expenses are not low 

agree you can clearly see DC has no time for him :lol: :lol: :lol: the new little and large show


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> Hehehe. She is a good business woman though.
> 
> So that false, plastic titty, liposuctioned emaciated body look isnt attractive to men then??


No, but you still would....


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

GEM said:


> You may seem thick but at least your heart's in the right place.
> John.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Do you mean loose as in let him free or lose as in let go?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

skiwhiz said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > So that false, plastic titty, liposuctioned emaciated body look isnt attractive to men then??
> ...


...and a wire brush :lol:

Joe


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

skiwhiz said:


> Is it just me or do you find the F1 coveraged spoiled by Eddie Jordan and his anal ramblings, today he could not string a sentence together on the interviews before the race and came across as a total tosser. He rarely makes sense and on the one occasion he was not there they had mike gasgoine and he was much much better.
> Please BBC sack Jordan! and give us a break.
> Jordan your a wank*r p*ss off back to oblivion :evil:


I think I'd prefer James Allen to Eddie's streams of drivel.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'd prefer Dave Allen and he's been dead a while now.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

http://www.sniffpetrol.com/wp-content/u ... _far_2.jpg

this sums him up nicely ! he's a complete arse.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

cw955 said:


> I think I'd prefer James Allen to Eddie's streams of drivel.


No, no, no, god forbid. That bloke is hopeless - a total to**er - painful to listen to and an utter knob...

And what has Katie Price got to do with this thread? When we were on holiday in Cyprus the pool man told me about their villa out there. It's all pink and they used to drive around in a pink limo... :lol:

I would though. I should imagine she is the dirtiest *u*k ever... :lol:


----------



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

No doubt 'Jordan is a Moron' should be the theme tune.

His latest crap in the last GP was wonderful, 'my sources tell me Massa is OK' .... 'so who are they Eddie' ..... 'ooh, beejeesus I can't tell you that, they are my top secret spies .....' What a knobcheese. Massa was almost comatosed with blood coming out of his eye ..... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

skiwhiz said:


> Is it just me or do you find the F1 coveraged spoiled by Eddie Jordan and his anal ramblings
> 
> Jordan your a wank*r p*ss off back to oblivion :evil:


I agree 100%


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

and how many of you can do 50 press ups !!!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

roddy said:


> and how many of you can do 50 press ups !!!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


Well if that's the only qualification you need I'll start training today and should be up t 50 by the next race :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

roddy said:


> and how many of you can do 50 press ups !!!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


its chin ups that really count :wink:

And what about Jordans dance when interviewing the guy who owns team India sooooo embarassing


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

roddy said:


> and how many of you can do 50 press ups !!!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


Anyone with a bit of application http://hundredpushups.com/ (oh and 6 weeks)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Is it true Eddie Jordan wears a wig? 

Cheers

rich


----------



## Bojmobile (Aug 28, 2009)

It is indeed a wig:-

http://www.metro.co.uk/fame/interviews/ ... page_id=11

"I'm jealous of your hair. Is it a wig? 
When I was very young, I had a very serious accident: I broke both legs and damaged a nerve. I have alopecia and I got the right people to look after me. I've no problem with talking about that."

but if he's got alopecia he must have stick on eyebrows and a beard??? :lol:


----------

